# LEM "Smoker"



## bisonbob1 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Everone - I am new to this site and it look areally cool.

Need some help here on buying a new smoker.....been making Jerky for about 10 years and been using the Big Chief (Cabelas) store where purchased. had a masterbuilt and "0" luck with temp and charring the wood. Now Im looking at the smoker that LEM sells, anyone have this or know how good it works? I only make jerky and looing for a larger smoker.

Thanks all.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 6, 2010)

First off Welcome Bob to SMF. you'll like it here for there are alot of really good folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking. Now there are alot of proven recipes for some amazing things here too. So if you need sign up for the E-Course it's free and it will give you the basics of smoking and some good methods to use also. So the next big thing for you to do is go out and get you something to smoke and if you happen to have any questions just post it here and we will be happy to answer them for you.

Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## deltadude (Aug 8, 2010)

BisonBob1 said:


> Hi Everone - I am new to this site and it look areally cool.
> 
> Need some help here on buying a new smoker.....been making Jerky for about 10 years and been using the Big Chief (Cabelas) store where purchased. had a masterbuilt and "0" luck with temp and charring the wood. Now Im looking at the smoker that LEM sells, anyone have this or know how good it works? I only make jerky and looing for a larger smoker.
> 
> Thanks all.


Welcome to SMF BisonBob1!!!

I would encourage you to spend an hour or two reading through the Electric Smoker forum.  You will learn a lot about the favored brands here at SMF.  I am not sure who LEM is so can't help you there.  Give Model & Brand of smoker and then we can help you.

As for your comment about the Masterbuilt not sure which model you tried and what your comments mean if you didn't actually own one?

Personally I only recommend two smokers, for electric the MES "Masterbuilt Electric Smokehouse" 30" or 40" but I favor the 40".  The other smoker is the WSM Weber Smoky Mountain, either the 22" or 18" I favor the 22".  Both are proven winners, for their respective fuel source.  If you purchase either the WSM or the MES, I know with absolute certainty that after 3 months of use you will be a very happy BBQ Pitmaster.  Yes there are other good brands, other styles of smokers, but for day in day out ease of use, learning curve to great Q, consistent Q results, and product reliability, for under $400 these two are serious bang for buck smokers.


----------



## food & fish (Aug 8, 2010)

Just a quick questian on electric smokers i notice not many of our american friends do not have a bradley smoker on there signature Is there something wrong with them

they are just becoming available here in aust  at around 300 bucks seem like a good deal


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 8, 2010)

Food & Fish said:


> Just a quick questian on electric smokers i notice not many of our american friends do not have a bradley smoker on there signature Is there something wrong with them
> 
> they are just becoming available here in aust  at around 300 bucks seem like a good deal


One reason is many people (including me) do not want to lay out all of those bucks for the gold plated pucks.

Bearcarver


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 8, 2010)

BisonBob1 said:


> Hi Everone - I am new to this site and it look areally cool.
> 
> Need some help here on buying a new smoker.....been making Jerky for about 10 years and been using the Big Chief (Cabelas) store where purchased. had a masterbuilt and "0" luck with temp and charring the wood. Now Im looking at the smoker that LEM sells, anyone have this or know how good it works? I only make jerky and looing for a larger smoker.
> 
> Thanks all.


LEM is a great place for many things, but their smoker looks rather low end. It has a 500 watt element. Might have trouble getting things with much size done? IMO

Here it is:

http://www.lemproducts.com/product/635/92

Bearcarver


----------



## deltadude (Aug 8, 2010)

It is too early to tell if the LEM *SMOKER WITH STAND* Item#: 738 is any good, several places are selling it including Sams Club.  However there are no customer comments to give a clue what buyers think of their purchase.  The unit is made in China just like the MES, the main difference between the MES and the LEM Smoker is the MES has a long track record, mostly good, which huge owner support.

Go ahead be the first and break ground on this smoker for SMF, it may be a great smoker for the money.  Then again you could easily buy a MES 30" based on many SMF owners input you know you are getting a very good smoker that can produce the smoked product that we all desire, thus your investment is safe.


----------

